# Tomcat unter Linux



## Franz Degenhardt (2. März 2004)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich mein debian-System auf 'testing' geupgraded hab, konnte ich ohne Probleme java1.4.2 und Tomcat 5.0 installieren. Der Server startet auch ordnungsgemäss. Mit 'lynx localhost:8080' kann ich die Beispiele sehen und ausführen. 

Leider kann ich aus meinem Netzwerk nicht auf den Server zugreifen -> 404. Deswegen meine Frage: 

Was muss ich noch tun um den Server für das Netzwerk freizuschalten?
Ich denke bzw. hoffe da fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit 

bye TrueSun


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. März 2004)

404, heißt doch nur, das die aufgerufene Seite nicht gefunden wurde. D.H. Du kannst auf den Server zugreifen und er kommuniziert mit dem Browser 

Hast Du Deine httpd.conf schon konfiguriert?
Ein Testscript im Tomcat-Root?


----------



## Christian Fein (2. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *404, heißt doch nur, das die aufgerufene Seite nicht gefunden wurde. D.H. Du kannst auf den Server zugreifen und er kommuniziert mit dem Browser
> 
> Hast Du Deine httpd.conf schon konfiguriert?
> Ein Testscript im Tomcat-Root? *



httpd.conf beim tomcat? 

eher server.xml - tomcat-users.xml bzw für jede webapplikation web.xml im WEB-INF Verzeichnis.


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (2. März 2004)

Puuuh, anscheined lag da gestern ein rooting- oder dns-Problem vor, heute funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.
Trotzdem, danke für eure Mühen.

Bye TrueSun


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *httpd.conf beim tomcat?
> 
> eher server.xml - tomcat-users.xml bzw für jede webapplikation web.xml im WEB-INF Verzeichnis. *



httpd.conf steht jedenfalls irgendwie in der tomcat doku =)


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (3. März 2004)

Die httpd.conf des apaches musst du anpassen, wenn du den tomcat mittels mod_jk mit dem apache verbindest, sodass der tomcat auch über den webserverport ansprechbar ist.


----------

